# Never pick up a Pink Tongue Skink



## DanTheMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Yesterday I climbed up onto my roof to get a better view of an approaching thunderstorm, and managed to enjoy both my hobbies at once. There was a Pink Tongue out basking on the roof, and had obviously been living in my roof for some time through winter judging by his poor condition, so I thought I would put him in the garden below where there's plenty of snails he could get into. 

I have been bitten by one of these things once before but it was very young, and it still hurt like hell, this one was 20 times worse, amazing jaw power for a small lizard, looks can be deceiving. Also I think if it wasn't on the fingernail it wouldn't have hurt so much.
Had him latched on for a good 20 minutes, very painful! I wouldn't recommend it.
Would hate to think what a full grown adult could do! Any one else been bitten by one of these bastards?












And some more of some recent critters, the juvie Green Tree Snake was rescued from a stomping at work.










Plenty of these around


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 8, 2009)

They are beautiful lizards but I would not want to be bitten by one. Their jaws look powerful.

Regards,
David


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 8, 2009)

lol haha i wouldnt of pictured them for a nasty bite tbh


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 8, 2009)

lucky to have all that around, you must have a nice backyard, nice pics. got any more of the baby tree snake and pink tongue?


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 8, 2009)

last photos a ripper


----------



## smacktart (Sep 8, 2009)

thats cool you have heaps of herps around that frog looks awesome what type is it?


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 8, 2009)

Ive just had a baby Bluey bite me before it hanged on for 10 minutes straight, there super hard to get off, Nice offer herps.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## birdNherps (Sep 8, 2009)

i had an adult pink tongue latch on to my finger once i have girly hands so it crushed my nail and my finger was black and blue for a while i would hate to get bitten by my blue tongue recken he'd crush the bone!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 8, 2009)

speaking of skink bites, ive taken a shingleback bite to the nose, dont ask how it happened, my stupidity :lol:


----------



## Radar (Sep 8, 2009)

Believe it or not, I purposefully got one to bite me about a year ago, and was sadly disappointed with the outcome. All I can think of is that is wasn't actually fully into it, even though it was putting on a good threat display


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

never been bitten by one, though got my thumb stuck in the corner of a Shinglebacks mouth... I hope thats the last time that happens...


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 8, 2009)

I too thought their bite wouldn't be much, I was very surprised. After he let go he sat in the same spot in the garden for a good 30 mins after using all his energy on my finger haha.

I have a few more of the Pink Tongue but they are out of focus unfortunately, and no more pics of the GTS, only took the one pic on my phone before putting him in a bit of bush.

I'm no good with these little frogs, but I think its a Copper-Backed Broodfrog, could be a Red-Backed though, I'm sure someone will enlighten us.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like a P. coriacea to me..was it ventral surface black and white mottle?


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Yea it was but both _P. coriacea_ and _raveni_ have the marbled ventral surface, I should have taken more time to look at it and take some half decent photos of it.


----------



## anntay (Sep 8, 2009)

great pic's good pic of the bite hurts like hell hay? mum got her first snake for the season today in her front yard haha she don't like them cant wait to see if the green bugger comes back this year


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd say that frog is P. raveni or an intergrade. Several Pseud. species overlap in SE Qld. 
Nice photos, I've never seen a pink tongued skink.

Aaron


----------



## Noongato (Sep 8, 2009)

Beauty pink tongue.
I used to let my adult shingle chew on me till one day i found a tooth, didnt know they had any!!


----------



## JasonL (Sep 9, 2009)

froggyboy86 said:


> I'd say that frog is P. raveni or an intergrade. Several Pseud. species overlap in SE Qld.
> Nice photos, I've never seen a pink tongued skink.
> 
> Aaron



??? P raveni?? their all just different versions of the same thing , splitters gone mad I tell you!! :lol:, my updated version of Tylers is still in the bag :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Sep 9, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Beauty pink tongue.
> I used to let my adult shingle chew on me till one day i found a tooth, didnt know they had any!!



It must of just been toying with you... they only have tiny teeth, but it's the shear pressure they have that causes the pain!!! my thumb went black, couldn't of done a better job with a hammer. next time try the corner of their jaw and make sure it's an angry one :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 9, 2009)

Dan, I too know your pain only mine was a bluey ...it left my finger bleeding ,bruised and my daughter screaming with laughter as I was trying to get it off!....I sucked back my tears and put on a brave face ...and placed the baby bluey back and vowed never to underestimate these little fella's again


----------



## Colin (Sep 9, 2009)

Great pics  never been bitten by a pink tongue but I have been bitten by an adult bluey and these things just hang on like a pit bull :lol:


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 9, 2009)

Dan I know your pain , i had a full grown blue grab me in between the thumb and finger in that soft fleshy bit .
Held on for ages to , was bloody painful and something i dont want to do again .


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 9, 2009)

Hehehe what cracking photos!  Love the first one! Those pinkys can sure get a good grip! Hurt like blazes I'd imagine hehehe


----------



## mayhemmatt (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey dan, stick ya finger further down his mouth... if you think that hurt wait till he gets his shell crackin tooth in the back of his mouth into ya!! bitten by 7mth old pinky got me with his tooth and drew blood... musta not liked the taste of blood tho as let go after blood started streaming into his mouth....PAIN!!!!!


----------



## chondrogreen (Sep 9, 2009)

Should have put him under the tap. They let go straight away once wet.
And before the flamers jump up & down about my comment, you can just wet the tail end (not inhumane at all)


----------



## cris (Sep 9, 2009)

rednut said:


> Believe it or not, I purposefully got one to bite me about a year ago, and was sadly disappointed with the outcome. All I can think of is that is wasn't actually fully into it, even though it was putting on a good threat display



:lol: Same here. They pack some jaw strength for their size though.


----------



## mayhemmatt (Sep 9, 2009)

as condro said that works... so does a little metho on a earbud.... DONT put the metho on the animal !!!! just wave it in front of their nose.... works on everything... handy to have it ready when dealing with things that like to latch on...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 9, 2009)

perfect solution

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/snake-biting-113742


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 9, 2009)

mayhemmatt said:


> Hey dan, stick ya finger further down his mouth... if you think that hurt wait till he gets his shell crackin tooth in the back of his mouth into ya!! bitten by 7mth old pinky got me with his tooth and drew blood... musta not liked the taste of blood tho as let go after blood started streaming into his mouth....PAIN!!!!!


YEP I know that one all to well ..it had the side of my little pinky finger (you know the fleshy bit beside the nail) and managed to get it in the corner of its mouth up the back and bit down HARD ...I could feel my skin getting chewed and it started to bleed ..only it wouldnt let go for a few minutes ...bugger the flamers ...I gave its little snout a flick ..it let go but my poor pinky finger :cry:


----------



## Tristan (Sep 9, 2009)

hmm i have never been bitten by a blue tongue but have been bitten by a young King skink that was nothing impressive, but i have also been bitten by Amphibolurus Gilberti we called them Tata lizards, 

but the larger ones of them hurt quite a bit strong bite with sharp teeth, found the trick was to relax and if you didn't move you could feel their bite soften and when it was soft enough quickly pull your finger back out, but if you move a little bit you feel them bite harder lol


----------



## Enlil (Nov 15, 2009)

It is just like a Polar Bear, they are cute and cuddly untill you try to pat the animal. I guess you can take all the precautions you can, but sometime that is not enough.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 15, 2009)

Run them under cold water or if they dont let go after a while fill up a tub of water and dunk your hand in there. After a while the lizard will come up for a breath. Nice pic though. Babys are ok but adult you feel like chopping of your finger.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

this is an old thread, this post had been posted twice so I will edit it :lol:


----------



## chondrogreen (Nov 15, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> perfect solution
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/snake-biting-113742


 


ryanharvey1993 said:


> there is a solution for animals that bite, people should be taking on this method http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/snake-biting-113742 its a great idea in my opinion.


 
I notice you have linked to that twice now in this thread.
Are you not getting the reaction from members you were hoping for?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> I notice you have linked to that twice now in this thread.
> Are you not getting the reaction from members you were hoping for?


 
lol didnt remember doing it the first time, must be an old thread, and off course not:lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 15, 2009)

Very strong jaws and very tenacious, water gets them off, like chondro green says.
I tried blowing air in its face, as you would for small pythons, didnt work, 
water worked a treat, start at the tail and work up, they will let go.
Great pics


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 16, 2009)

Will def. try water next time. Trouble is I was too scared to move because every time I did it clamped down harder, I was near the pool so should have dunked him in there, stupidly I was more worried about the welfare of the animal though haha. Would chlorine harm a reptile?


----------



## Khagan (Nov 16, 2009)

How does it feel to have such a tiny lizard bring you to your knees? XD Bahaha, just playing.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 16, 2009)

Khagan said:


> How does it feel to have such a tiny lizard bring you to your knees? XD Bahaha, just playing.



You have to experience it 
Not exactly pleasant, I received a fair amount of s.h.i.t from my uncle who as taking the pictures, but once it was off me I offered it his finger, he ran.


----------



## Khagan (Nov 16, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> You have to experience it
> Not exactly pleasant, I received a fair amount of s.h.i.t from my uncle who as taking the pictures, but once it was off me I offered it his finger, he ran.



Hahaha that would have been equally as funny!


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 16, 2009)

Getting bitten by the skink would have to be a better experience than getting hit by lightning while standing on your roof!!lol
Awesome pics, well done. I too am a keen weather watcher/photographer, but unfortunately thunderstorms have been few and far between around here the last couple of springs. Hopefully next weekend we might get something.


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Nov 17, 2009)

A smarter idea would be not to interfere with wildlife and then publish it on a public forum.


----------



## the-lizard-king (Nov 17, 2009)

worse bite ive had was from a land mullet 
never had so much pain from a bite 
i think i can still feel the bruise a year later


----------



## krusty (Nov 18, 2009)

lol,lol,lol,lol,maybe if you had picked it up the right way and not put your finger near its mouth you would not have had a problem........


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 27, 2009)

Bench_Warmer01 said:


> A smarter idea would be not to interfere with wildlife and then publish it on a public forum.



Haha, says a guy who takes snakes from the wild! And then post's them something they're not, like a "Common Adder" found on the Sunshine Coast, which is actually a Northern Adder taken from Cairns.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...3/sunshine-coast-acanthopis-antarticus-107350

What a tosser


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats one of the funniest pictures ever! He looks so tenacious... Only ever been chomped by an EWD, and it hurt like hell! Lucky he didnt hang on


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Nov 28, 2009)

I just got bitten by my shingleback the other day (my fault), on my pinkie finger, and it hurt like hell. Broke the skin too.


----------

